# trigger pull on a blr 81`



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

how do you adjust the trigger pull on a browning blr` it is set at like 7 or 8 pounds and it is hard to get a good quality shot off. i find it hard to hit targets at 150 and plus yards.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Take it to a gunsmith.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

I would agree, you would be much better off having a gunsmith perfom this if you are not familiar with how overtravel and sear engagent screws must be adjusted accordingly together. Another better option would be to search for an aftermarket trigger that would have a fixed pull weight. I was able to adjust mine on my model 700 from information I found on the net. It worked out great, but the model 700 trigger assembley is probably the easiest to work on, your browning is probably a little more complex. See what you can come up with.


----------

